# Third Reich Figures In Color Images



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to start a new thread about Third Reich personalities in color photographs, whether it's pure color or colorize from black and white...

This is the list (A-N) :

- Abraham, Erich : Heer General der Infanterie (33)
- Ademeit, Horst : Luftwaffe Major (21,37)
- Allmendinger, Karl : Heer General der Infanterie (35)
- Arent, Benno von : SS-Sturmbannführer (16)
- Arndt, Fritz : Heer Oberfeldwebel (24)
- Baacke, Karl : Heer Oberst (18)
- Bäke, Dr. Franz : Heer Generalmajor (32)
- Bär, Heinrich 'Heinz' : Luftwaffe Major (30)
 - Bärenfänger, Erich : Heer Generalmajor (4)
- Bätcher, Hansgeorg : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (30)
- Balck, Hermann : Heer General der Panzertruppe (15)
- Barkhorn, Gerhard : Luftwaffe Major (19,21)
- Barkmann, Ernst : SS-Oberscharführer (42)
- Bartels, Heinrich : Luftwaffe Oberfeldwebel (10)
 - Batz, Wilhelm 'Willi' : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (1)
- Baumbach, Werner : Luftwaffe Oberst (9)
- Behrend, Hermann-Heinrich : Heer Generalmajor (1)
- Below, Nicolaus von : Luftwaffe Oberst (17)
- Berger, Herbert : Heer Leutnant der Reserve (17)
- Berlin, Wilhelm : Heer Generalleutnant (6)
- Beust, Hans-Henning Freiherr von : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (41)
- Bey, Erich : Kriegsmarine Konteradmiral (39)
- Bigalk, Gerhard : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (31)
- Birnbacher, Heinz : Kriegsmarine Kapitänleutnant (40)
- Bismarck, Georg von : Heer Generalleutnant (33)
 - Blaskowitz, Johannes : Heer Generaloberst (14)
- Bleichrodt, Heinrich : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (25)
- Block, Johannes : Heer General der Infanterie (28)
- Blomberg, Werner von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (26)
 - Blumentritt, Günther : Heer General der Infanterie (4)
- Bock, Fedor von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (2,3)
- Bodenschatz, Karl-Heinrich : Luftwaffe General der Flieger (7,14)
- Börst, Alwin : Luftwaffe Major (37)
- Boigk, Heinrich : Heer Leutnant der Reserve (13)
- Bonk, Georg : Heer Oberfeldwebel der Reserve (13)
- Bormann, Albert : NSKK-Gruppenführer (37)
- Bormann, Martin : Nazi Reichsleiter (4,5,7,17,19,21,40)
- Born, Heinrich : Heer Oberleutnant (35)
- Bornschein, Walter : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (38)
- Botet, Ricardo : SS-Hauptscharführer (29)
- Brakat, Otto : Heer Oberfeldwebel (13)
- Brandenberger, Erich : Heer General der Panzertruppe (28)
- Brandi, Albrecht : Kriegsmarine Fregattenkapitän (36)
- Brandt, Dr. Karl : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Allgemeine-SS (8,17)
- Brauchitsch, Bernd von : Luftwaffe Oberst (4)
- Brauchitsch, Walther von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (3,4,5,7,14)
- Braun, Eva : Hitler Mistress (5,40)
- Braun, Marguerete : Family of Eva Braun (40)
- Breith, Hermann : Heer General der Panzertruppe (15,18)
- Brese-Winiary, Heinz Wittchow von : Heer Oberst (24)
- Bretnütz, Heinz 'Pietzsch' : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (15)
- Briel, Georg : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (31)
- Brinkforth, Hubert : Heer Unteroffizier (6)
- Brosow, Siegfried : SS-Sturmbannführer (22)
- Brückner, Wilhelm : Nazi Reichsleiter (4,7,14)
- Brux, Albert : Heer Oberst (18)
- Bühligen, Kurt : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (21)
- Bünau, Rudolf von : Heer General der Infanterie (15)
- Buhle, Walter : Heer General der Infanterie (6,21)
- Burgdorf, Wilhelm : Heer General der Infanterie (39)
- Busch, Ernst : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (12)
- Busse, Theodor : Heer General der Infanterie (6)
- Butkus, Zanis : SS-Hauptsturmführer (12)
- Carius, Otto : Heer Oberleutnant der Reserve (35)
- Carl, Friedrich : Heer Oberleutnant (1)
- Christiansen, Georg : Kriegsmarine Oberleutnant zur See (40)
- Crüwell, Ludwig : Heer General der Panzertruppe (34)
- Ciliax, Otto : Kriegsmarine Admiral (7)
- Dahmer, Hugo : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (9)
- Daluege, Kurt : SS-Oberstgruppenführer und Generaloberst der Polizei (16)
- Darges, Fritz : SS-Obersturmbannführer (17,24)
- Decker, Karl : Heer General der Panzertruppe (36)
- Degrelle, Léon Joseph Marie Ignace : SS-Standartenführer (16)
- Dennerlein, Max : Heer Generalleutnant (36)
- Deßloch, Otto : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (7,17)
- Dollmann, Friedrich : Heer Generaloberst (4)
- Dietl, Eduard : Heer Generaloberst (18)
- Dietrich, Otto, Dr. : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Allgemeine-SS (4,5,7,19,27)
- Dietrich, Josef 'Sepp' : SS-Oberstgruppenführer und Generaloberst der Waffen-SS (7,14,21)
- Dilley, Bruno : Luftwaffe Major (32)
 - Dörffel, Georg : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (10)
- Dönitz, Karl : Kriegsmarine Großadmiral (5,7,15)
 - Domaschk, Joachim : Heer Major (2)
- Dornberger, Walter : Heer Generalmajor (8,13)
- Dornier, Claudius : Nazi Professor (4)
- Dorr, Hans : SS-Obersturmbannführer (16)
- Dorsch, Xaver : Nazi Reichsminister (1)
- Drewes, Wilhelm : Heer Major (2)
- Druschel, Alfred : Luftwaffe Oberst (9)
- Ebeling, Werner : Heer Oberstleutnant (22)
- Ehrler, Heinrich : Luftwaffe Major (34)
- Eicke, Theodor : SS-Obergruppenführer (41)
 - Einbrodt, Horst : Kriegsmarine Oberleutnant zur See (23)
- Epp, Franz Ritter von : Heer Generaloberst (4,5)
- Erhard, Alfred : Luftwaffe Generalmajor (31)
- Esteban Infantes, Emilio : Heer Generalleutnant (29)
- Fabian, Heinz-Otto : Heer Major (2)
- Fadenau, Franz Dietrich : Luftwaffe Oberfeldwebel (11)
- Falck, Wolfgang : Luftwaffe Oberst (42)
- Fegelein, Hermann : SS-Gruppenführer und Generalleutnant der Waffen-SS (9,21)
 - Feldt, Klaus : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (3)
- Fellgiebel, Erich : Heer General der Nachrichtentruppe (24)
- Fellgiebel, Walther-Peer : Heer Major (24)
- Finger, Arthur : Heer Generalmajor (15)
- Fitzek, Josef : Heer Feldwebel (38)
- Flinzer, Dr. Ing. Rudolf : Heer Oberst (18)
- Forst, Werner : Heer Generalleutnant (5)
- Forster, Albert : Nazi Gauleiter (15)
- Friedeburg, Hans-Georg von : Kriegsmarine Generaladmiral (13)
- Frantz, Peter : Heer Hauptmann (23)
- Frauenheim, Fritz : Kriegsmarine Fregattenkapitän (25)
 - Freisler, Roland : Nazi Judge (14)
- Fremerey, Max : Heer Generalleutnant (26)
- Fröhlich, Stefan : Luftwaffe General der Flieger (6,33)
 - Funck, Hans Freiherr von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (12)
- Galland, Adolf : Luftwaffe Generalleutnant (5,29)
- Garrido, Miguel Román : Heer Hauptmann (29)
 - Gazen, Waldemar von : Heer Major (12)
- Geisler, Hans : Luftwaffe General der Flieger (33)
- Gercke, Rudolf : Heer General der Infanterie (34)
- Giesler, Hermann : Nazi Architect (6)
- Gilbert, Ramón Escudé : Luftwaffe Leutnant (23)
- Gille, Herbert-Otto : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Waffen-SS (13)
- Glunz, Adolf 'Addi' : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (24)
- Goebbels, Joseph : Nazi Reichsminister (7,17,18)
- Goebel, Günther : Heer Oberstleutnant (24)
- Göbel, Karl : Heer Generalmajor (37)
 - Göring, Hermann Wilhelm : Luftwaffe Reichsmarschall (5,6,7,28)
- Gollob, Gordon : Luftwaffe Oberst (4)
- Goltz, Albert Graf von der : Heer Oberst der Reserve (12)
- Graf, Hermann : Luftwaffe Oberst (9)
- Gransee, Georg : Heer Feldwebel (24)
- Grasser, Anton : Heer General der Infanterie (12)
- Grasser, Hartmann : Luftwaffe Major (34)
- Gratz, Karl : Luftwaffe Leutnant (42)
- Greiffenberg, Hans von : Heer General der Infanterie (8)
- Greim, Robert Ritter von : Luftwaffe Generalfeldmarschall (6,11)
- Grese, Irma : SS-Helferin (40)
- Griesbach, Franz : Heer Generalmajor (12)
- Griese, Bernhard : SS-Standartenführer (10)
- Grislawski, Alfred : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (39)
- Guderian, Heinz Wilhelm : Heer Generaloberst (14,21)
- Günsche, Otto : SS-Sturmbannführer (16)
- Günzel, Reinhard : Luftwaffe Major (38)
 - Guggenberger, Friedrich : Kriegsmarine Kapitänleutnant (8)
- Gysae, Robert : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (38)
 - Halder, Franz : Heer Generaloberst (25)
- Halm, Günther : Heer Leutnant (6,20)
- Hamester, Bernhard : Luftwaffe Major (41)
- Harpe, Josef : Heer Generaloberst (14)
- Hartmann, Erich : Luftwaffe Major (9,10,21)
- Heinkel, Ernst : Nazi Professor (4)
- Heinrici, Gotthard : Heer Generaloberst (8, 29)
- Heitz, Walter : Heer Generaloberst (2)
- Helbig, Joachim : Luftwaffe Oberst (9, 36)
- Hellmich, Heinz : Heer Generalleutnant (33)
 - Henlein, Konrad : Nazi Gauleiter (17)
- Hentschel, Erwin : Luftwaffe Oberfeldwebel (9)
- Herrmann, Hans-Joachim 'Hajo' : Luftwaffe Oberst (22)
- Hess, Rudolf : Nazi Deputy (5)
- Heusinger, Adolf : Heer Generalleutnant (21)
- Hewel, Walther : Nazi Ambassador (15,19)
- Heydrich, Reinhard : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Polizei (13)
- Hierl, Konstantin : RAD Reichsarbeitsführer (27)
 - Himmler, Heinrich : SS-Reichsführer (4,5,7,11,13,17,18)
- Hinz, Bruno : SS-Obersturmführer (16)
- Hirschfeld, Harald von : Heer Generalleutnant (37)
 - Hitler, Adolf : German Führer (4,5,6,7,14,17,18,19,21,40)
- Höhne, Friedrich : Heer Major (32)
- Hoepner, Erich : Heer Generaloberst (19)
- Hofer, Franz : Nazi Gauleiter (17)
- Hoffmann, Kurt-Caesar : Kriegsmarine Vizeadmiral (41)
 - Hogeback, Hermann : Luftwaffe Major (4)
- Hogrebe, Heinrich : Heer Oberstleutnant (40)
- Hube, Hans-Valentin : Heer Generaloberst (8)
- Hubicki, Dr.jur. Alfred Ritter von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (15,33)
- Hühnlein, Adolf : NSKK-Korpsführer (7,17)
- Huppertz, Herbert : Heer Major (25)
- Ihlefeld, Herbert : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (18)
- Jabs, Hans-Joachim : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (21)
- Jacob, Alfred : Heer General der Pioniere (3)
 - Jaedtke, Alfred : Heer Hauptmann (9)
- Jamrowski, Siegfried : Luftwaffe Major (20)
- Jeschonnek, Hans : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (25)
- Jodl, Alfred Gustav : Heer Generaloberst (13,15)
- Jope, Bernhard : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (21,42)
- Junge, Hans Hermann : SS-Obersturmführer (16)
- Källner, Hans : Heer Generalleutnant (26)
- Kageneck, Clemens Graf von : Heer Hauptmann (30)
- Kahl, Bruno : Heer Major (17)
 - Kahler, Hans-Joachim : Heer Oberst (3)
- Kaltenbrunner, Ernst : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Polizei und Waffen-SS (14)
- Kam, Søren : SS-Obersturmführer (22)
 - Kaminski, Bronislav Vladislavovich : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Polizei (8)
- Karpf, Hans : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (34)
- Keiner, Walter : Heer General der Artillerie (31)
 - Keitel, Wilhelm : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (3,4,5,7,14,17)
- Kempin, Günther : Luftwaffe Feldwebel (22)
- Kepplinger, Ludwig : SS-Sturmbannführer (20)
- Kesselring, Albert : Luftwaffe Generalfeldmarschall (7,10,14)
- Kienitz, Werner : Heer General der Infanterie (14)
- Kieslich, Franz : Luftwaffe Major (22)
- Kinzel, Eberhard : Heer General der Infanterie (11)
- Kirschner, Joachim : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (32)
- Klaus, Johann-Alfred : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (22)
- Kleemann, Ulrich : Heer General der Panzertruppe (36)
- Kleist, Ewald von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (6,14)
- Klinger, Kurt : Heer Oberleutnant (39)
- Klug, Bernd-Georg : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (37)
 - Kluge, Hans-Günther von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (8)
- Knabe, Konrad : Heer Oberleutnant (18)
- Kneipp, Franz-Josef : SS-Untersturmführer (12)
- Knobelsdorff, Otto von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (27)
- Koch, Erich : Nazi Gauleiter (11)
- König, Alfons : Heer Hauptmann (19)
- Koetz, Karl : Heer Generalmajor (38)
- Kolb, Werner : Heer Oberst (38)
- Korten, Günther : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (35)
- Kraas, Hugo : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS (16)
- Kramer, Josef : SS-Hauptsturmführer (40)
- Krems, Gerhard : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (22)
- Krosigk, Fritz Konstantin von : Heer General der Infanterie (33)
 - Krüger, Rudolf : Heer Oberfeldwebel (6)
- Krupinski, Walter 'Graf Punski' : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (9,21)
- Kruse, Ernst : Heer Oberfeldwebel (19)
 - Küchler, Georg von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (2,3,15)
- Kümmmel, Johannes : Heer Oberst (19)
- Kumm, Otto : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS Otto Kumm (34)
 - Kylling-Schmidt, Ekkehard : Heer Oberstleutnant (1)
- Lammers, Hans-Heinrich : SS-Obergruppenführer (6)
- Lang, Emil "Bully" : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (32)
- Lang, Friedrich : Luftwaffe Major (35)
- Lange, Hans-Günther : Kriegsmarine Kapitänleutnant (23)
- Langesee, Karl : Heer Oberst (38)
- Langkeit, Willi : Heer Generalmajor (37)
- Lanz, Hubert : Heer General der Gebirgstruppe (26)
- Lapp, Karl-Walter : Heer Hauptmann (23)
- Lauchert, Meinrad von : Heer Generalmajor (37)
- Leeb, Emil : Heer General der Artillerie (14)
- Leeb, Wilhelm Ritter von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (8)
- Lehndorff-Steinort, Heinrich Graf von : Heer Oberleutnant der Reserve (2,3)
- Lemelsen, Joachim : Heer General der Panzertruppe (30)
- Lent, Helmut : Luftwaffe Oberst (36)
- Ley, Robert : Nazi Reichsleiter (6,18,21)
- Lieb, Theobald (Theo-Helmut) : Heer Generalleutnant (26)
- Lindenmann, Viktor : Heer Oberleutnant (23)
- Lippe-Weißenfeld, Egmont Prinz zur : Luftwaffe Major (18)
- List, Wilhelm : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (21,35)
- Löhr, Alexander : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (15)
- Loos, Gerhard : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (13)
- Ludwiger, Hartwig von : Heer Generalleutnant (12)
- Lübbe, Vollrath : Heer Generalleutnant (15)
- Lüth, Wolfgang : Kriegsmarine Kapitän zur See (20)
- Lütje, Herbert : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (30)
- Lüttwitz, Smilo Freiherr von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (42)
- Lützow, Kurt-Jürgen Freiherr von : Heer Generalleutnant (25)
- Lutze, Viktor : SA Stabschef (17,18)
- Malackowski, Wilhelm von : Heer Hauptmann (37)
 - Manstein, Erich von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (6,26)
- Manteuffel, Hasso-Eccard von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (15)
- Marcks, Erich : Heer General der Artillerie (2)
- Marseille, Hans-Joachim 'Jochen' : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (10)
- Martinek, Robert : Heer General der Artillerie (19)
- Mauss, Dr. Karl : Heer General der Panzertruppe (25)
- Meindl, Eugen : Luftwaffe General der Fallschirmtruppe (31)
- Mellenthin, Friedrich-Wilhelm von : Heer Generalmajor (15)
- Messerschmitt, Willy : Nazi Professor (9,37)
- Meurer, Manfred : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (40)
- Meyer, Hubert : SS-Obersturmbannführer (12)
- Michael, Georg : Heer Oberleutnant der Reserve (36)
- Mickley, Hubert : Heer Oberstleutnant (29)
- Mikosch, Hans : Heer Generalleutnant (28)
 - Milch, Erhard : Luftwaffe Generalfeldmarschall (7)
- Milius, Karl-Heinz : SS-Obersturmbannführer (12)
- Misch, Rochus : SS-Oberscharführer (32)
- Mitschke, Martin : Heer Feldwebel (22)
- Model, Walter : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (15,31)
 - Mölders, Werner : Luftwaffe Oberst (10)
 - Möse, Walter : Heer Feldwebel (2)
- Mooyman, Gerardus Leonardus : SS-Untersturmführer (32)
- Müncheberg, Joachim : Luftwaffe Major (11)
 - Mulzer, Josef-Georg : Heer Major (33)
- Muñoz Grandes, Agustín : Heer Generalleutnant (29)
 - Naumann, Helmut : Luftwaffe Major (21)
- Nehring, Walther : Heer General der Panzertruppe (15)
- Neufeld, Ernst : Heer Oberleutnant (21)
- Niggemeyer, Wilhelm : Heer Oberstleutnant (18)
- Noller, Wilhelm 'Willi' : Luftwaffe Leutnant (21)
- Nowotny, Walter : Luftwaffe Major (10,19)


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 22, 2009)

The list of Third Reich personalities in color (O-Z) :

- Obstfelder, Hans von : Heer General der Infanterie (17)
- Odebrecht, Job : Luftwaffe General der Flakartillerie (6)
- Oesau, Walter : Luftwaffe Oberst (10)
- Oppeln-Bronikowski, Hermann von : Heer Generalmajor (26)
- Otte, Dr. Maximilian : Luftwaffe Major (21)
- Oxenius, Wilhelm : Heer Major (13)
- Palmgren, Karl : Kriegsmarine Fregattenkapitän der Reserve (38)
 - Pannier, Rudolf : SS-Standartenführer (10)
- Pannwitz, Helmuth von : Heer Generalleutnant (29)
- Pape, Günther : Heer Generalmajor (29)
- Pape, Walter : Heer Unteroffizier (32)
- Papen, Franz von : Nazi Ambassador (17)
- Paulus, Friedrich : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (21)
- Peiper, Joachim 'Jochen' : SS-Standartenführer (16)
 - Peltz, Dietrich : Luftwaffe Generalmajor (9,22)
- Petersen, Fritz : Luftwaffe Wachtmeister (21)
- Petzel, Walter : Heer General der Artillerie (5)
- Pfeiffer, Hans : SS-Hauptsturmführer (16)
 - Philipp, Hans : Luftwaffe Oberst (10)
- Phleps, Artur : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Waffen-SS (27)
 - Pipan, Artur : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (21)
- Placzek, Franz : Luftwaffe Oberfeldwebel (34)
- Porsche, Ferdinand, Dr. : Nazi scientist (6,21)
- Pressler, Gustav : Luftwaffe Major (41)
- Prieß, Hermann : SS-Gruppenführer (41)
 - Priller, Josef 'Pips' : Luftwaffe Oberst (35)
- Primozic, Hugo : Heer Leutnant (24)
- Puttkamer, Karl-Jesko von : Kriegsmarine Konteradmiral (19)
- Radusch, Günther : Luftwaffe Oberst (35)
 - Raeder, Erich : Kriegsmarine Großadmiral (3,4,5,7)
- Rall, Günther : Luftwaffe Major (19)
- Ramcke, Hermann Bernhard : Luftwaffe General der Fallschirmtruppe (28)
- Raprager, Ernst-Wilhelm 'Willi' : Luftwaffe Major (21)
- Raus, Erhard : Heer Generaloberst (15)
- Recknagel, Hermann : Heer General der Infanterie (42)
- Regeniter, Alfred : Heer Leutnant (21)
- Reichenau, Walther von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (14,15)
- Reinert, Ernst-Wilhelm : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (24)
 - Reinhardt, Alfred-Hermann : Heer Generalleutnant (1)
- Reinke, Heinrich : Heer Oberfeldwebel (13)
- Remer, Otto-Ernst : Heer Generalmajor (28)
- Rendulic, Dr. Lothar : Heer Generaloberst (1)
- Rettemeier, Josef : Heer Oberst (11)
- Reuss, Franz : Luftwaffe Generalmajor (6)
- Ribbentrop, Barthold Henkell von : Son of Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop (5)
- Ribbentrop, Joachim von : Nazi Reichsminister (5,7,13)
- Richthofen, Wolfram Freiherr von : Luftwaffe Generalfeldmarschall (6,7)
- Riesl, Hans Dietrich : Heer Oberst (7)
- Rietscher, Georg : Heer Gefreiter (19)
- Rokker, Heinz : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (21)
- Rödel, Gustav : Luftwaffe Oberst (1)
- Rommel, Erwin Johannes Eugen : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (6,33)
- Roon, Arnold von : Luftwaffe Major (39)
- Rothkirch und Trach, Edwin von : Heer General der Kavallerie (36)
- Rudel, Hans-Ulrich : Luftwaffe Oberst (9,29,30)
- Rudorffer, Erich : Luftwaffe Major (20)
- Rundstedt, Gerd von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (11,28)
- Rundstedt, Dr. Hans Gerd von : Heer Leutnant (28)
- Ruoff, Richard : Heer Generaloberst (27)
- Sailer, Johann : SS-Obersturmführer (23)
 - Salmuth, Hans von : Heer Generaloberst (2,3,31)
- Saucken, Dietrich von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (26)
- Sayn-Wittgenstein, Heinrich Prinz zu : Luftwaffe Major (41)
- Schaub, Julius : SS-Obergruppenführer (4,6,19,21)
- Schenck, Wolfgang : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (40)
- Schepke, Joachim : Kriegsmarine Kapitänleutnant (11)
- Scherff, Walter : Heer Generalmajor (21)
- Schlee, Rudolf : Heer Hauptmann (42)
- Schmalz, Wilhelm : Luftwaffe Generalleutnant (42)
- Schmidt, Gustav : Heer Generalleutnant (31)
- Schmidt, Heinz : Luftwaffe Leutnant (41)
- Schmidt, Walter : SS-Hauptsturmführer (27)
 - Schmundt, Hubert : Kriegsmarine Admiral (8)
- Schmundt, Rudolf : Heer General der Infanterie (7,17)
- Schnaufer, Heinz-Wolfgang : Luftwaffe Major (20)
- Schobert, Eugen Ritter von : Heer Generaloberst (5)
- Schölß, Josef : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (39)
 - Schöning, Georg-Wilhelm : Heer Oberstleutnant der Reserve (6)
- Schroer, Werner : Luftwaffe Major (40)
- Schramm, Herbert : Luftwaffe Leutnant (35)
- Schrivenbach, Günther : Heer Oberst (7)
- Schubert, Albrecht : Heer General der Infanterie (30)
- Schuhart, Otto : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (25)
- Schulz, Adelbert : Heer Generalmajor (33)
- Schulz, Karl Friedrich 'Fritz' Wilhelm : Heer General der Infanterie (15,26)
- Schulze-Hinrichs, Alfred : Kriegsmarine Kapitän zur See (21)
- Schwedler, Viktor von : Heer General der Infanterie (3)
- Seidel, Hans-Georg von : Luftwaffe General der Flieger (29)
- Seifert, Ernst : Heer Generalleutnant (24)
- Seiler, Reinhard : Luftwaffe Major (21)
- Senger und Etterlin, Fridolin von : Heer General der Panzertruppe (14)
- Seyss-Inquart, Arthur : Nazi Reichskommissar (7)
- Sigel, Walter : Luftwaffe Oberstleutnant (42)
- Sittler, Dr. Carl Boromäus : Nazi Oberbürgermeister of Passau (5)
- Skorzeny, Otto : SS-Obersturmbannführer (32)
- Sodenstern, Georg von : Heer General der Infanterie (21,26)
- Speer, Albert : Nazi Reichsminister (14,17,21)
- Sperrle, Hugo : Luftwaffe Generalfeldmarschall (7)
- Sponeck, Theodor von : Heer Generalleutnant (6)
- Spranz, Bodo : Heer Hauptmann (27)
- Springer, Heinrich 'Hein' : SS-Sturmbannführer (16)
- Stadler, Sylvester : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS (28)
- Stahel, Rainer : Luftwaffe Generalleutnant (31)
- Stahl, Hendrik : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (30)
- Staudegger, Franz : SS-Untersturmführer (29)
- Stautner, Ludwig : Heer Oberst (36)
- Steinhoff, Johannes : Luftwaffe Oberst (40)
- Stolle, Bruno : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (32)
- Stotz, Max : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (30)
- Strachwitz von Gross-Zauche und Camminetz, Hyazinth Graf : Heer Generalleutnant (34)
 - Streicher, Julius : Nazi Gauleiter (5,9)
- Streib, Werner : Luftwaffe Oberst (21,42)
- Strüning, Heinz : Luftwaffe Hauptmann der Reserve (42)
 - Student, Kurt : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (13)
- Stumme, Georg : Heer General der Panzertruppe (2,3)
- Sudel, Heinrich : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (35)
- Todt, Fritz : Nazi Reichsminister (5,28)
- Töniges, Werner : Kriegsmarine Korvettenkapitän (23)
- Topp, Erich : Kriegsmarine Fregattenkapitän (25)
 - Trautloft, Hannes : Luftwaffe Oberst (23,29)
- Trettner, Heinrich 'Heinz' : Luftwaffe Generalleutnant (20)
- Udet, Ernst : Luftwaffe Generaloberst (10)
- Ulms, Ulrich : Heer Oberstleutnant (23)
- Veiel, Rudolf : Heer General der Panzertruppe (36)
- Viedebantt, Helmut : Luftwaffe Major (39)
- Vietinghoff, Heinrich von : Heer Generaloberst (29)
- Vogt, Fritz : SS-Sturmbannführer (20)
- Vogt, Richard : Aircraft Designer (38)
- Volkmann, Helmuth : Luftwaffe General der Flieger (7)
- Wächtler, Fritz : Nazi Gauleiter (17)
- Waldenfels, Rudolf Freiherr von : Heer Generalleutnant (27)
- Walther, Erich : Luftwaffe Generalmajor (21)
- Warlimont, Walther : Heer General der Artillerie (34)
 - Weichs, Maximilian Reichsfreiherr von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (14,17)
- Weidinger, Otto : SS-Obersturmbannführer (20)
- Weidling, Helmuth : Heer General der Artillerie (28)
- Weinrich, Karl : Nazi Gauleiter (4,5)
- Weissenberger, Theodor : Luftwaffe Major (31)
- Wenck, Walther : Heer General der Panzertruppe (14)
- Wenger, Leopold : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (39)
- Wengler, Maximilian : Heer Generalmajor der Reserve (11)
- Werner, Gerhard : Heer Major (9)
- Werra, Franz von : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (33)
- Wiese, Johannes : Luftwaffe Major (21,41)
- Wietersheim, Wend von : Heer Generalleutnant (39)
- Wilcke, Wolf-Dietrich : Luftwaffe Major (41)
- Windisch-Grätz, Fürst : Luftwaffe Oberleutnant (18)
 - Witsch, Rudolf : Heer Leutnant der Reserve (27)
- Witt, Fritz : SS-Brigadeführer und Generalmajor der Waffen-SS (16)
 - Wittmann, Michael : SS-Hauptsturmführer (14)
- Witzig, Rudolf : Luftwaffe Major (20)
- Witzleben, Erwin von : Heer Generalfeldmarschall (5)
- Wodrig, Albert : Heer General der Artillerie (15)
 - Wolff, Karl : SS-Obergruppenführer und General der Allgemeine-SS (6,7,8,11,13)
- Wünsche, Max : SS-Obersturmbannführer (21,37)
- Wurdak, Franz : Heer Feldwebel der Reserve (38)
- Wurmheller, Josef : Luftwaffe Major (10)
- Zeitzler, Kurt : Heer Generaloberst (25)
- Ziaja, Albrecht, Dr.Med. : Heer Generalstabsarzt (33)
- Zimmermann, Wilhelm 'Willy' : Heer Feldwebel (39)
- Zwernemann, Josef : Luftwaffe Hauptmann (30)


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 22, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Ekkehard Kylling-Schmidt...










Generaloberst Dr. Lothar Rendulic...






Hauptmann Wilhelm 'Willi' Batz






Place de la Concorde; during the fall of Paris, 14 June 1940. (Front from left to right : General der Panzertruppe Georg Stumme, Generalfeldmarschall Georg von Küchler, Generalfeldmarschall Fedor von Bock, unidentified, Italian Minister. Officer behind Von Bock is his staff Oberleutnant der Reserve Heinrich Graf von Lehndorff-Steinort, and the general behind Von Bock, I think is Generaloberst Hans von Salmuth)...






Same occasion as above...





Here in the close-up picture we can see FLTR : Salmuth, Küchler, Lehndorff-Steinort, Stumme, and Bock. Nice to see the ordinary soldiers rested on the right corner while the generals chit-chat each other!





Fedor von Bock with General Stumme on the left and his adjudant Lehndorff-Steinort behind...






Next : German officers at the Arc de Triomphe during fall of Paris, same day with above pictures. front row FLTR : Generalfeldmarschall Georg von Küchler, Generalfeldmarschall Fedor von Bock, and Generaloberst Walter Heitz. The general on the far left behind Küchler is Generaloberst Hans Salmuth, while the officer on his right is Oberleutnant der Reserve Heinrich Graf von Lehndorff-Steinort. The general behind Heitz is General der Artillerie Erich Marcks.






Generalfeldmarschall Wilhelm Keitel...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=155210






Korvettenkapitän Klaus Feldt...

Source : http://worldwartwozone.com/forums/naval-warfare/7123-schnellboot-3.html






Großadmiral Erich Raeder...







Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring...







Generalleutnant Adolf Galland (C) at ceremony at Air Ministry, Berlin, marking 10th anniversary of Hitler's chancelorship, 30 January 1943...












Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop...








Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop and his son, Barthold Henkell von Ribbentrop (born 19 December 1940, in Berlin)...


Reichsminister Joachim von Ribbentrop and Adolf Hitler. On the background is SS-Obergruppenführer Dr. Otto Dietrich...

Source : http://hollywoodprop.com/posters.htm








After armistice negotiations between Germany with the French at Compiegne, 1940. FLTR :
1. Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop
2. Reichsführer SS Heinrich Himmler
3. Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring
4. Generalfeldmarschall Walther von Brauchitsch

Nürnberg trial. FLTR front row :
1. Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring
2. Reichsminister Rudolf Hess
3. Reichsminister Joachim von Ribbentrop

FLTR second row :
1. Großadmiral Karl Dönitz
2. Großadmiral Erich Raeder

Source : http://www.campodecriptana.de/blog/2006/05/03/526.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 25, 2009)

From left to right :
1. Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring
2. Generalfeldmarschall Wilhelm Keitel
3. Großadmiral Karl Dönitz
4. Reichsführer SS Heinrich Himmler
5. Adolf Hitler













Adolf Hitler and his generals study maps in February 1943. From the left are General Field Marshal Erich von Manstein, Adolf Hitler, General Theodor Busse, and General Field Marshal Ewald von Kleist...

Source : http://history.howstuffworks.com/world-war-ii/italy-falls-to-allies.htm/printable













Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel...









Erwin Rommel and Generalleutnant Theodor von Sponeck...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=14230&start=1680








Painting of Generalfeldmarschall Erwin Rommel with The Afrikakorps before the Battle of Tobruk by Chris Collingwood. In the background, the Ritterkreuzträger is Leutnant Günther Halm...

Source : http://www.military-art.com/mall/more.php?ProdID=16904






Oberfeldwebel Rudolf Krüger...

Source : http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_146-1970-018-54,_Rudolf_Krüger.jpg






Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring and Luftwaffe generals...

Source : http://www.germaniainternational.com/goring7.html


----------



## PanzerBob (Jun 26, 2009)

Excellent post

Bob out sal;


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Heinrich Himmler & NSKK leader Adolf Hühnlein...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=75006&start=120








Heinrich Himmler at parade...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=75006&start=210


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Oberst Günther Schrivenbach...

Source : http://www.themarshalsbaton.com/


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Reichskommissar Arthur Seyss-Inquart (right)...

Source : http://www.fpp.co.uk/Goering/Hoeffkes_film_gallery/start.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Erhard Milch...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=780


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

From left to right :
Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring, Generalfeldmarschall Wilhelm Keitel & Großadmiral Karl Dönitz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=30








Nazi top officials chat at the Berchtesgaden, from left to right :
1. Generalfeldmarschall Wilhelm Keitel
2. Reichsmarschall Hermann Göring
3. Großadmiral Karl Dönitz
4. Reichsführer-SS Heinrich Himmler
5. Reichsleiter Martin Bormann


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Adolf Hitler and his fans at Nürnberg...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 27, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Hans-Günther von Kluge...


Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

SS-Gruppenführer Hermann Fegelein...








Source : http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=28715560


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberst Hermann Graf & Professor Willy Messerschmitt...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/MROM_99_2#.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hauptmann Walter Krupinski...

Source : http://www.leisuregalleries.com/lluftwaffe.html








Source : http://www.sharkhunters.com/avmugs.htm








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=90








Major Erich Hartmann...

Source : http://www.sharkhunters.com/avmugs.htm















Hauptmann (captain) Walter Krupinski and Major Erich Hartmann: Altogether 549 confirmed aerial victories. Krupinski shot down 197 enemy planes on 1100 missions. Hartmann, the most succesful fighter ace of all times shot down 352 enemy planes on 1425 missions. Both survived the war and served in the new-founded german Bundeswehr (Krupinski as lieutenant general and Hartmann as colonel).

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/Krupinski_und_hartmann.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberst Hans-Ulrich Rudel...
















Oberst Hans-Ulrich Rudel with fellow Luftwaffe pilots...







"With 1,400 missions Oakleaves recipient Hauptmann (Captain) Rudel records the most of all Stuka pilots." Signal, January 1944. Rudel with his reliable gunner Oberfeldwebel Erwin Hentschel.


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberst Alfred Druschel...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/Druschel_+Alfred_Oberst3.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberst Werner Baumbach...

Source : http://saladeguerra.blogspot.com/2008_06_01_archive.html










FLTR : Oberst Joachim Helbig, Generalmajor Dietrich Peltz and Oberst Werner Baumbach...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/2#.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Major Walter Nowotny...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/nowa.html








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=525


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hauptmann Hans-Joachim Marseille...
























Hauptmann Hans-Joachim Marseille with his crews...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Colorizing image of Oberst Werner Mölders, courtesy of Alex/Sobel...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/download/file.php?id=175395









Source : http://alifrafikkhan.blogspot.com/2008/12/oberst-werner-vati-mlders-1913-1941.html









Generalfeldmarschall Albert Kesselring and Oberst Werner Mölders (+ November 22, 1941) of Luftflotte 2 in Russia, summer of 1941...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/MROM_18_1#.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Georg Dörffel...

Source : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rchiv_Bild_146-1970-020-51,_Georg_Dörffel.jpg


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Source : http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2117/2086556199_4773bf9b4a.jpg?v=0


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberfeldwebel Heinrich Bartels in front of his Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6. Greece 1943. I think it's a photoshopped image...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/LW2.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Major Erich Hartmann, 1944...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/EHR4.html








Source : http://imagehost.epier.com/101020/Erich Hartmann 2a eBay.jpg








Source : http://imagehost.epier.com/101020/_Erich Hartmann Twix.jpg








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberst Hans Philipp...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/unbenannt%23.html








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=90


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Major Joachim Müncheberg...

Source : http://epier.com/BiddingForm.asp?1581325








Source : http://imagehost.epier.com/101020/munchenberg joachim3a.jpg








Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/M__ncheberg_+Joachim_Major.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oberfeldwebel Franz Dietrich Fadenau Painting kill marks on tail of his Messerschmitt Bf 109F-2. This photo was taken at the Eastern front in 1942. 8 abschussbalken-eastern, rest- english or french. The story about this photo was published in "Luftwaffe im Focus" ...

Source : http://www.ww2incolor.com/german-air-force/luftwaffe_kills.jpg.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Colorize image of Kapitänleutnant Joachim Schepke, courtesy of Askold...

Source : http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97822&page=4


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Gerd von Rundstedt...

Source : http://www.themarshalsbaton.com/vR1.htm








Colorize image of Generalfeldmarschall Gerd von Rundstedt, courtesy of Alex K...

Source : http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...t=97822&page=4













Source : http://www.1n0.net/jszl/ys/64935.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 28, 2009)

Colorize image of SS-Hauptsturmführer Zanis Butkus, courtesy of Askold...

Source : http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97822&page=7


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

Generaloberst Kurt Student...

Source : http://www.forosegundaguerra.com/viewtopic.php?p=9157&sid=97906e418bb757916bb2fadb53103389








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=155608&p=1356616#p1356616


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

SS-Obergruppenführer Ernst Kaltenbrunner...

Source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_Kaltenbrunner








Source : http://forum.boinaslava.net/showthread.php?p=83567


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Walther Wenck...

Source : http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/mahoroba1234/3086


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Ewald von Kleist...

Source : http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/mahoroba1234/3086








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=30


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

Generaloberst Josef Harpe...

Source : http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/mahoroba1234/3086








Source : http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/8179/hgjosefharpe3.jpg


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 29, 2009)

State Secretary of Adolf Hitler's Reich Ministry of Justice and President of the Volksgerichtshof (People's Court) Roland Freisler...

Source : http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/mahoroba1234/3086


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gauleiter Albert Forster...

Source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Forster








Source : http://images.google.com/hosted/lif...life&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G&imgurl=8d49c8aaa1c3d66b


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 30, 2009)

Generaloberst Alexander Löhr...

Source : http://imagehost.epier.com/101020/lohr%20alexander%20generalobrst1.jpg








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 30, 2009)

Großadmiral Karl Dönitz...

Source : http://www.forosegundaguerra.com/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=1039













Großadmiral Karl Dönitz and Generaloberst Alfred Jodl...

Source : http://www.thefuhrerbunker.com/fbSpecial.htm


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jun 30, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Walther von Reichenau...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=690









Walther von Reichenau (bottom) carefuly planning for the next mission...

Source : http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5271/hgwalthervonreichenauca.jpg








Walther von Reichenau in the Luftwaffe airfield...

Source : http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3433/reichenauintheluftwaffe.jpg


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 1, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Hermann Balck...

Source : http://imagehost.epier.com/101020/img029aa.jpg








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=30


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 1, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Hasso von Manteuffel...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Sturmbannführer Otto Günsche...

Source : http://www.meaus.com/gunsche-birthday85.htm








SS-Sturmbannführer Otto Günsche and SS-Obersturmführer Hans Hermann Junge...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=75006&start=240


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Standartenführer Joachim 'Jochen' Peiper...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Brigadeführer Fritz Witt, commander of 12.SS Pz.Div "Hitlerjugend", are made by SS.PK Wilfried Woscidlo, taken on the 27.5.1944 in Tillierès,France, Witt celebrating his 37th birthday. and are one of 4. given to SS PK Herberth Walther from son Peter Witt and provided in Walthers book Die 12.SS Pz.Div.HJ.(Walther where serving LSSAH & HJ)...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Sturmbannführer Benno von Arent...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Hauptsturmführer Hans Pfeiffer...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=75006&start=240


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Obersturmführer Bruno Hinz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=75006&start=240


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Obersturmbannführer Hans Dorr...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 2, 2009)

SS-Brigadeführer Hugo Kraas...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 3, 2009)

Minister of Propaganda Joseph Goebbels...

Source : http://www.dagbladet.no/magasinet/2006/09/22/477529.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 4, 2009)

Generaloberst Otto Deßloch...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 4, 2009)

Dora! The largest gun ever built! Had an operational career of 13 days, during which a total of 48 shells were fired in anger. It took 25 trainloads of equipment, 2000 men and up to six weeks to assemble. Adolf Hitler, Heinrich Himmler, Martin Bormann and Albert Speer carefully observe the new giant gun...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Oberst Dr. Ing. Rudolf Flinzer...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=0


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Oberst Albert Brux...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=0


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Wilhelm Niggemeyer...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Major Egmont Prinz zur Lippe-Weißenfeld...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=0


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Hauptmann Herbert Ihlefeld...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 6, 2009)

Generaloberst Eduard Dietl









Eduard Dietl painting by Wolfgang Willrich...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 9, 2009)

Adolf Hitler at May Day celebrations in Olympic stadium, 1939...








Adolf Hitler at Buckeberge (Thanksgiving Day), 1937...








Hitler painting...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Gefreiter Georg Rietscher...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Hauptmann Alfons König...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Oberfeldwebel Ernst Kruse...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Generaloberst Erich Hoepner...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?t=36659


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Major Günther Rall...













Source : http://rommel-lebt.com/admiral.html








Colorising image of Günther Rall, courtesy of Alex (Sobel)...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=60


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Major Gerhard Barkhorn...

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/83037830@N00/42037549


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Major Heinz-Wolfgang Schnaufer...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Generalleutnant Heinrich 'Heinz' Trettner...

Source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Trettner


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Major Erich Rudorffer...

Source : http://www.luftwaffe39-45.historia.nom.br/ases/rudorffer.htm


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Generaloberst Heinz Wilhelm Guderian...









Heinz Guderian with Nachrichtentruppe in the Operation Fall Gelb (1940)...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Luftwaffe Eichenlaubträger meeting with Hitler. Left to right :

1. Oberst Werner Streib : Luftwaffe night fighter
2. Major Gerhard Barkhorn : Luftwaffe day fighter
3. Generalmajor Erich Walther : Commander of a Fallschirmjäger regiment
4. Oberstleutnant Kurt Bühligen : Luftwaffe day fighter
5. Oberstleutnant Hans-Joachim Jabs : Luftwaffe night fighter
6. Oberstleutnant Bernhard Jope : Luftwaffe bomber Kommodore
7. Major Reinhard Seiler : Luftwaffe day fighter
8. Major Erich Hartmann ( hidden by Hitler) : Luftwaffe day fighter
9. Major Horst Ademeit : Luftwaffe day fighter
10. Major Johannes Wiese - Luftwaffe day fighter
11. Wachtmeister Fritz Petersen : Wehrmacht Artillery
12. Major Dr. Maximilian Otte : Luftwaffe Stuka pilot
13. Hauptmann Walter Krupinski : Luftwaffe day fighter











FLTR : Generalleutnant Adolf Heusinger, Generalfeldmarschall Friedrich Paulus, General der Infanterie Georg von Sodenstern, and Adolf Hitler...

Source : http://www.geschichtsthemen.de/generale_widerstand.htm







Adolf Hitler and Generalfeldmarschall Wilhelm List (left) at Army maneuvers in St. Poelten, spring 1939...

Source : http://images.google.com/hosted/lif...fe&imgtbs=s&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=36


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Leutnant Alfred Regeniter...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Feldwebel Günther Kempin...

Source : http://www.sharkhunters.com/avmugs.htm


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)

Oberst Hajo Herrmann...

Source : http://www.sharkhunters.com/avmugs.htm


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 12, 2009)

Oberst Hannes Trautloft...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 12, 2009)

Leutnant Ramón Escudé Gilbert...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=38122&p=353788&hilit=munoz+grandes#p353788


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 13, 2009)

Oberleutnant Adolf 'Addi' Glunz...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 13, 2009)

Oberleutnant Ernst-Wilhelm Reinert...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 13, 2009)

Generalleutnant Ernst Seifert...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=29879&p=1159976&hilit=primozic#p1159976


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Fregattenkapitän Fritz Frauenheim (FFF)...

Source : http://www.heroautographs.com/frauenheim.html?&L=2


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Korvettenkapitän Otto Schuhart, painting by Wolfgang Willrich...

Source : http://www.heroautographs.com/schuhart.html?&L=2


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Korvettenkapitän Heinrich Bleichrodt...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Major Herbert Huppertz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generaloberst Franz Halder...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=30


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generalleutnant Kurt-Jürgen Freiherr von Lützow...

Source : http://www.heroautographs.com/luetzowvon.html?&L=2


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generalleutnant Hans Källner...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=30


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Dietrich von Saucken...








Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=750


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Erich von Manstein...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generalfeldmarschall Werner von Blomberg...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

General der Gebirgstruppe Hubert Lanz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6341&start=15


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Otto von Knobelsdorff...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

SS-Obergruppenführer Artur Phleps...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=45


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Leutnant der Reserve Rudolf Witsch, painting by Wolfgang Willrich...

Source : http://www.heroautographs.com/witsch.html?&L=2


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Hauptmann Bodo Spranz...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 15, 2009)

Generalleutnant Hans Mikosch...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 16, 2009)

SS-Brigadeführer Sylvester Stadler...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 17, 2009)

Generalleutnant Emilio Esteban Infantes, second head of the Spanish Blue Division volunteers in Russian front...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=38122&start=30


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 17, 2009)

Generalleutnant Agustín Muñoz Grandes...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 17, 2009)

SS-Hauptscharführer Ricardo Botet...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=38122&start=90


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 17, 2009)

Hauptmann Miguel Román Garrido...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=38122&start=210


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 20, 2009)

SS-Untersturmführer Franz Staudegger...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?p=1025098#p1025098


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 20, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Hubert Mickley...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 20, 2009)

Generalmajor Günther Pape...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 21, 2009)

General der Infanterie Albrecht Schubert...

Source : http://www.usmbooks.com/knights_cross_winners_book.html


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hauptmann Clemens Graf von Kageneck...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=60


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hauptmann  Hansgeorg Bätcher...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=60


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Major Heinrich 'Heinz' Bär...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hauptmann Hendrik Stahl...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Oberst Hans-Ulrich Rudel after the war...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Herbert Lütje. Colorizing image courtesy of Alex (Sobel)...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Oberfeldwebel Josef Zwernemann...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75
http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=435


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 25, 2009)

Hauptmann Max Stotz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Jul 30, 2009)

Generalmajor Alfred Erhard...


Generalmajor Alfred Erhard (center), commander of 7th Flak Division...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 6, 2009)

Generalleutnant Rainer Stahel...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23312&p=1360810#p1360810


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 6, 2009)

Major Theodor Weissenberger...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 6, 2009)

Generalmajor Dr.Franz Bäke...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 6, 2009)

Major Friedrich Höhne...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=75


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 7, 2009)

Oberleutnant Joachim Kirschner...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=90


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Aug 7, 2009)

Major Bruno Dilley...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=127778&start=90


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Oct 1, 2009)

Oberleutnant Franz von Werra...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Oct 17, 2009)

Leutnant Herbert Schramm


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Oct 17, 2009)

Oberleutnant Heinrich Sudel...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Nov 15, 2009)

General der Panzertruppe Rudolf Veiel inspecting German exchange POWs returning from England, probably late 1944...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Feldwebel Josef Fitzek...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Oberleutnant Walter Bornschein...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Feldwebel der Reserve Franz Wurdak...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Major Helmut Viedebantt...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Hauptmann Josef Schölß...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Hauptmann Alfred Grislawski...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Major Arnold von Roon...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Konteradmiral Erich Bey...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Generalleutnant Wend von Wietersheim...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Oberleutnant Leopold Wenger...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Oberleutnant Kurt Klinger...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

General der Infanterie Wilhelm Burgdorf...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Feldwebel Wilhelm 'Willy' Zimmermann...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Kapitänleutnant Heinz Birnbacher...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 2, 2009)

Hauptmann Manfred Meurer...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Oberst Johannes Steinhoff...











Major Werner Schroer...







Oberleutnant zur See Georg Christiansen...







Oberstleutnant Heinrich Hogrebe...






Major Wolf-Dietrich Wilcke...







Major Johannes Wiese...







Major Gustav Pressler...







Major Heinrich Prinz zu Sayn-Wittgenstein...







Leutnant Heinz Schmidt...







Oberstleutnant Hans-Henning Freiherr von Beust...







Major Bernhard Hamester...







SS-Gruppenführer Hermann Prieß...







SS-Obergruppenführer Theodor Eicke...







Vizeadmiral Kurt-Caesar Hoffmann...







Hauptmann Rudolf Schlee...







Two Oberst : Wolfgang Falck (left) and Werner Streib...







Leutnant Karl Gratz...







General der Panzertruppe Smilo Freiherr von Lüttwitz...






General der Infanterie Hermann Recknagel...






Oberstleutnant Bernhard Jope...


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Oberstleutnant Walter Sigel...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=780


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Hauptmann der Reserve Heinz Strüning...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=780


----------



## AlifRafikKhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Generalleutnant Wilhelm Schmalz...

Source : http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=159818&start=780








Source : http://saladeguerra.blogspot.com/2009/08/wilhelm-schmalz.html


----------



## alvarosarco (Nov 1, 2010)

Extraordinary contribution. Thanks!


----------

